# Find size of crop?



## gregreese (May 21, 2013)

In Lightroom 4, how do I find the size (height and width) of an existing crop? Showing the metadata only provides the size of the original (uncropped) image. Thanks. Greg Reese


----------



## clee01l (May 21, 2013)

gregreese said:


> In Lightroom 4, how do I find the size (height and width) of an existing crop? Showing the metadata only provides the size of the original (uncropped) image. Thanks. Greg Reese


Greg Welcome to the forum, The metadata panel shows both.  On the Metadata Header bar, select Default and you should see Dimensions and just below that Cropped


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 21, 2013)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

As well as the viewing the information in the EXIF section of the Metadata Panel, as Cletus has explained, you can also use the Loupe Overlay which gives loads of different items to display in Loupe View, one of which is the Cropped Dimensions. Use the View>View Options>Loupe View Tab menu to set it up to your taste:



You can also have the cropped dimensions listed in the Grid View, using the Cell Extras options....see View Options (Grid View Tab).


----------



## gregreese (May 22, 2013)

Thank you both for the answers, and for answering so quickly. That was exactly the information I was looking for.Greg Reese


----------



## Replytoken (May 22, 2013)

Thank you, Jim.  I did not know about the Loupe Overlay.

--Ken


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 22, 2013)

Glad to be of help, Ken. 

If you explore the overlay a bit further, you'll see that you can set two overlays (i.e. with different information included in each) and then switch between them using the "I" key....in fact the key toggles between Info Overlay 1, Info Overlay 2, and Off (useful when you need to see the area of detail underneath the overlay). This works in both Library (in Loupe view of course) and in Develop.


----------

